# Paris Hilton John M response...



## melozburngr (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I must say, I laughed, out loud even.  Anyone else?

VIDEO: Paris Hilton Responds to McCain Ad - John McCain, Paris Hilton : People.com

I was inspired to make some promotional swag for her campaign....

melosburngr: Home: Zazzle.com Gallery

lmk what y'all think lol


----------



## kyustman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

lol yes!!! i laughed too


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

lol 

mccains ad was so annoying and lame way to not say n e thing important and just look like an ass


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

I HEART Paris!


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

I totally loved this.  I saw it last night and thought it was genius.  I love when she says "See you at the debates, bitches!"  Priceless!!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

I thought it was very well done!  And I generally am not a fan of Hilton's but this was dead on, LOL!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

I lol'd so hard. This made me wanna <333 Paris. It was priceless and I thought McCain's ad was a wee bit tacky and Paris' rebuttal was fab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loves it. 

Would any of you vote for her over McCain or Obama?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

that white haired dude's add was def. tacky. Way Way tacky.

I LOVE this clip. I thought it was absolute genius. Paris gets points for this one.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

Does any one watch the OC??? Well Paris made a Cameo and she was supposedly finishing a Doctorate from Princeton or some Ivy League school... but told one of the Characters not to tell anyone b/c she had an Image to uphold lol... I do honestly sometimes wonder just how *dumb* some of the girls are or if they are really smart and play the part ....


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

Wow, I actually loved this! She's so spot on!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

HAHAHAHA! Keith Olbermann reported on this last night and after the ad aired he said ""And has she been properly vetted?" from the Nicole Richie campaign".


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_HAHAHAHA! Keith Olbermann reported on this last night and after the ad aired he said ""And has she been properly vetted?" from the Nicole Richie campaign"._

 
lol, I saw that.  great stuff.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

it was kind of silly.. her tryin to inch her way back into the spotlight. Clever. yet so very scripted.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

I liked it.  I have never been a huge fan of the girl because I see her as a silly,  vapid airhead.  But, this ad surprised me.  Her comedic delivery was dead on.  I didn't think she had it in her.


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

Lol I honestly think that McCains add was immature I mean how old is he?  I wouldn't vote for Paris but I think the video was funny.  It was right on point!  I haven't been watching the news everyday but whenever I get to sit down and watch McCain all I hear is negative things about Obama.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybee28* 

 
_Lol I honestly think that McCains add was immature I mean how old is he?  I wouldn't vote for Paris but I think the video was funny.  It was right on point!  I haven't been watching the news everyday but whenever I get to sit down and watch McCain all I hear is negative things about Obama._

 

I don't really follow politics that much, mostly because I'm working on my thesis right now and planning my wedding which takes up all of my time and brain power. 

But from what I have heard and seen of the political ads, I have noticed McCain's ads are all about bashing Obama. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically, not saying anything good about McCain but just saying, "Obama is really bad, so vote for McCain!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fail to see why anyone would vote for someone who doesn't reveal anything about themselves or their plan for the country but really just knows how to say that someone else might be worse. Has he ever said what he is all about? I'm honestly kind of curious....

But, that is just from what I've seen. I've heard bad stuff about both of them and I haven't really been following every little thing on the debates and plans, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I probably should...although, I am moving out of the US in January, but I bet since I will still be a citizen the things they do in the US will def. still affect me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Paris Hilton rebuttal.*

thats how ALLLLLLLLLLL campaign ads are and have Always been.


----------



## User49 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just saw this today and thought it was funny! You have to see both ad's to get it... (don't know if this has already been posted or not!) x

YouTube - McCain Ad Mocks Obama's Fame

YouTube - Paris Hilton replies to McCain Campaign AD - Spears Obama


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah, i saw this and paris's response which was hilarious. it was just dumb of mccain because paris's parents are HUGE supporters of him and his campaign and donated like $5,000 to him (which to them isn't a lot of money but still)! not smart. i've never liked paris but her response was funny as hell and i don't blame her ;-)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 14, 2008)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Paris is very underestimated. I think the response is genius, though, I know she most likely didn't come up with it all by herself LOL 

It's true though, McCain is a douche for that.


----------

